# Covering a Spay incision?



## Emma0410 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey I just popped on here to ask for some advice to do with post Spay care for my female dog. She was just spayed this morning and the vet has put a Primapore sticky bandage over her incision. She can be a licker and I am a bit nervous incase she try’s to take off the bandage or stitches during the night. We have a cone collar but she HATES it and can’t get comfortable at all even after having it on for several hours to try and get used to it. It is too late to go and buy something from the shops but I was wondering if I could wrap a fabric bandage over her wound to stop her licking over night but wasn’t sure if the point of the Primapore bandage was to allow air to the wound and if the material bandage would prevent this. -Hope someone can help xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

To honest when Dillon had an operation I was worried about him over night, so I sat up all night with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2020)

I cut up a singlet of mine and put it over my pup so it covered her tummy.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Personally I wouldn't bother, just keep her on her and then if she does start going at it a lot maybe get a suit or something sorted. 

Sleep next to her so if she stirs during the night you will feel/hear it and then you can check what she's up to. 

Try to keep her calm and not worry to much yourself. 

When I had mine done we just chilled for the weekend watching netflix lol 

Be prepared for the next few days your dog will get bored of the rest and want to run around like a lunatic with you trying to stop her so she doesn't hurt herself lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had loads of bitches spayed plus worked at vets and helped with loads. Never seen a wound covered before and never had a dog do more than the odd lick. Certainly never slept with them or changed my plans or heard that recommended by a vet. I would see how she goes. How long did the vet say to keep the dressing on. If it falls off or she gets it off I would not worry. You can put a t shirt or something on her to stop her licking the wound if you want to. She will probably leave it alone for the first couple of days anyway till it starts to itch as healing starts.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I have had loads of bitches spayed plus worked at vets and helped with loads. Never seen a wound covered before and never had a dog do more than the odd lick.


I answered this late last night and was half asleep, I agree never seen a wound covered, we just had to keep a eye on them, once we had to use a inflatable collar.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi’s wound wasn’t covered and the cone of shame had her gyrating to get it off. Vet wasn’t impressed I hadn’t used it but I couldn’t get her to accept it. 
I used my grand daughters t shirt. Put her front legs in the sleeves. Knotted the back so it came in close to her tum but air could circulate.
The biggest surprise was the simplest of things. A gentle but firm “no” when she attempted to get at her stitches.
She wore the t shirt at night for back up and was fine without it by day. She respected not to touch the area and almost went for the vet when he took the stitches out.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hilde came home with a big plaster on her spay wound, it fell off the following day but she never worried her wound at all, but if you have a chewer which my boy is then you use the cone and they soon get used to it, if you put it on and leave it on, he would get unsettled if we kept faffing with it, but he soon learnt to adapt.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I have had loads of bitches spayed plus worked at vets and helped with loads. Never seen a wound covered before and never had a dog do more than the odd lick. Certainly never slept with them or changed my plans or heard that recommended by a vet. I would see how she goes. How long did the vet say to keep the dressing on. If it falls off or she gets it off I would not worry. You can put a t shirt or something on her to stop her licking the wound if you want to. She will probably leave it alone for the first couple of days anyway till it starts to itch as healing starts.


I think putting a big plaster on it is sort of new, my previous dog didn't have a plaster when she was spayed but when daisy was spayed last year she had a big plaster about 3" x 6" put over the top of it, then when we went for the 48 hour check up it was removed then.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jason25 said:


> I think putting a big plaster on it is sort of new, my previous dog didn't have a plaster when she was spayed but when daisy was spayed last year she had a big plaster about 3" x 6" put over the top of it, then when we went for the 48 hour check up it was removed then.


Possibly depends on the vet. My vets do not give out cones either.


----------

